# Has any installed the Calmini 5" lift yet?



## hustoncs (Aug 22, 2006)

I’m going to have the Calmini 5” lift installed on my 05 Frontier Nismo. Instead of the spacers or whatever their called for the front shocks/coil springs I’ll be putting in King 2.5 coil over shocks. Has anyone here has this lift installed yet? Also I’ll be putting on 33s for tire afterwards, but I guess the narrow ones to prevent rubbing. Will I be able to use my factory rims? Just looking for a little feedback.


Cheers


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

no but i like the idea of the coilover shocks...thats why i was looking at the coilovers and a-arms from prgproducts.com but still no rear lift springs available. the coilovers from prg only lift around 3in. I like your idea


----------



## hustoncs (Aug 22, 2006)

*Look at the Deavers*



mudyfronty05 said:


> no but i like the idea of the coilover shocks...thats why i was looking at the coilovers and a-arms from prgproducts.com but still no rear lift springs available. the coilovers from prg only lift around 3in. I like your idea



Muddy,

One thing that I didn’t put in here was the Calmini lift has shackles for the rear. There is another lift kit from SLR that is a 5” but it’s very $$$$$ and it has $$$ options. So the mechanic and I took a look at the SLR lift he said that we could use the coilovers. Also the SLR lift has Deaver springs as an option for the rear. So when my rear springs wear out I’ll replace them with the Deavers. I did find out about the rims I can get 33’s on my 16” rims so that is a good thing. But the aftermarket does have 17” rims that are TPMS compatible. So we’ll see lots of fun details to muck through.



Cheers


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice, wish I had the cash to do that. However, I highly suggest a 33x10.5x16 goodyear wrangler MT/R or the slightly less pricey Firestone destination M/T. Both tires are not too loud on the road, but look like beefy offroad tires and perform well. The firestones will be slightly cheaper, and I was able to fit 31x10.5x16 wranglers on my truck with very slight rubbing.

On rims, 16 inch rims are the perfect size, with plenty of tire sidewall showing, but not too much at the same time. I am considering getting my factory rims powder coated. And the shackles for the rear is actually pretty nice, they do indeed help flex a little over just a block lift in the rear.


----------



## hustoncs (Aug 22, 2006)

*Thanks!*



Drychtnath said:


> Nice, wish I had the cash to do that. However, I highly suggest a 33x10.5x16 goodyear wrangler MT/R or the slightly less pricey Firestone destination M/T. Both tires are not too loud on the road, but look like beefy offroad tires and perform well. The firestones will be slightly cheaper, and I was able to fit 31x10.5x16 wranglers on my truck with very slight rubbing.
> 
> On rims, 16 inch rims are the perfect size, with plenty of tire sidewall showing, but not too much at the same time. I am considering getting my factory rims powder coated. And the shackles for the rear is actually pretty nice, they do indeed help flex a little over just a block lift in the rear.



Thanks!

Working thru the details on this a couple of things that I found out is I may need to check into are the transmission shift points and Fourwheeler Magazine has had a year long test on the 2005 Nismo called “Project Nismo.” Another fella on “Clubfrontier.org” has been in contact with them and they were the test bed for the Calmini lift kit here’s their link Project Nismo Frontier, Part 1 - Four Wheeler

They are going to be doing a piece on the suspension soon that will cover their work with the lift.

Thanks for the heads up on the tires!

Cheers


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have been following the buildup of project nismo and it pissed me off they never said a thing about switching to the calmini lift even though you could see it in the pictures. 

I have been looking at the SLR lift and they never said a thing about the deaver leaf springs....thanks for the info...I have to admit that even though I have contacted both calmini and SLR they weren't very easy to get info from it almost seemed like they didn't care. The SLR kit looks like you get a lot for the money...coilovers,hydraulic bumpstops...pretty nice


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

Drychtnath said:


> Nice, wish I had the cash to do that. However, I highly suggest a 33x10.5x16 goodyear wrangler MT/R or the slightly less pricey Firestone destination M/T. Both tires are not too loud on the road, but look like beefy offroad tires and perform well. The firestones will be slightly cheaper, and I was able to fit 31x10.5x16 wranglers on my truck with very slight rubbing.
> 
> On rims, 16 inch rims are the perfect size, with plenty of tire sidewall showing, but not too much at the same time. I am considering getting my factory rims powder coated. And the shackles for the rear is actually pretty nice, they do indeed help flex a little over just a block lift in the rear.


Do you have a nismo, i thought the factory tires once you convert the measurements were roughly 32in tires? I like the look of the firestone tires too


----------



## hustoncs (Aug 22, 2006)

mudyfronty05 said:


> I have been following the buildup of project nismo and it pissed me off they never said a thing about switching to the calmini lift even though you could see it in the pictures.
> 
> I have been looking at the SLR lift and they never said a thing about the deaver leaf springs....thanks for the info...I have to admit that even though I have contacted both calmini and SLR they weren't very easy to get info from it almost seemed like they didn't care. The SLR kit looks like you get a lot for the money...coilovers,hydraulic bumpstops...pretty nice



Muddy,

I sent rhe folks at Spencer an email and here is their kit with options.



Here is an email I received from SLR today

Here is a breakdown of the 5” system you are inquiring about.

·CAD designed suspension and bracketry
· Constructed from Lasercut ¼” A36 Plate 
· CNC machined steering clevis 
· CNC machined spindle 
· 4130 Heat Treated Tie Rods 
· SLR designed billet UCA’s with uniballs 
· SLR 3 piece rear crossmember to brace differential
o Ties in rear LCA drop down pivots and crossmember 
· SLR Deaver Add-a-Leaf System 
· SLR 1” or 2” Shackles 
· Front King 2.5 Coilover w/ remote reservoir, Bilstein Rear Shocks 
· Other options:
o King 2.5 Hydraulic Bumpstop: acts not only as secondary suspension, but also as an adjustable sway system
o Deaver Full Replacement Pack: benefiting from a computer aided design, this is the ideal way to improve performance over the OEM set-up

The system is $4299.00 Full Retail. If you have any other questions, feel free to call me at the shop at (909) 421-0255. Thank you fro your interest in SLR and have a good weekend.

[email protected]

Looks like I'll putting in some OT

Cheers


I talked it over with the fellow that is going to install my lift and he said that this was geared more for desert racing. But we can interchange stuff with the Calmini and save $$$. One thing that the Calmini has over the SLR is a nice peice of body armor. I'm going to talk to Fourwheeler Mag about the project and get some feedback about the Calmini lift as soon as I have info I'll post it.


Cheers


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

finally I have found someone who thinks like I do. Money wise I agree overtime is in the works but I have a feeling it would be worth it in the long run for an awsome suspension


----------



## hustoncs (Aug 22, 2006)

*A little more info*



mudyfronty05 said:


> finally I have found someone who thinks like I do. Money wise I agree overtime is in the works but I have a feeling it would be worth it in the long run for an awsome suspension



Muddy 

One other thing that the Calmin has and I don’t see it in the SLR are pinion angle correction things this is going to help with your drive shaft. But the SLR is more for high speed desert washboard/sand whoops. I guess that the suspension gets hotter and there is much nore stress because of the constant speed. 

BTW what’s your location?


Cheers


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

when is calmini ever going to release the lift?!?


----------



## hustoncs (Aug 22, 2006)

*It's a done deal*



avenger said:


> when is calmini ever going to release the lift?!?



Avenger,

It’s a done deal working with a local shop here for the install planning on buying in December for a January install. I see you’re from the Bay Area send me a pm if you want me to hook you up with the shop that’s working with Calmini.


Cheers


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

hustoncs said:


> Muddy
> 
> One other thing that the Calmin has and I don’t see it in the SLR are pinion angle correction things this is going to help with your drive shaft. But the SLR is more for high speed desert washboard/sand whoops. I guess that the suspension gets hotter and there is much nore stress because of the constant speed.
> 
> ...


good point. the SLR kit seems like what would fit my needs. I hit a lot of roads that are just dirt...no gravel nothing and they are rough!! I need a setup that will handle washboard,ruts and dirt whoops along with low water crossings and river rock and tree roots.

I am in Northern MO 

I noticed the samething you did on that skid plate...would the calmini skid work with SLR kit?


----------



## hustoncs (Aug 22, 2006)

*More info*



mudyfronty05 said:


> good point. the SLR kit seems like what would fit my needs. I hit a lot of roads that are just dirt...no gravel nothing and they are rough!! I need a setup that will handle washboard,ruts and dirt whoops along with low water crossings and river rock and tree roots.
> 
> I am in Northern MO
> 
> I noticed the samething you did on that skid plate...would the calmini skid work with SLR kit?



Muddy,

Don’t know, but I’ll find out yeah it sounds like the SLR kit is the best fit for you. I’m still up in the air we have washboard and rock and very steep terrain. I like the ruggedness of the SLR, but the Calmini isn’t bad either so I’ll pull some parts from the SLR. About the plate there’s a place that has under armor for the 2005+ Frontiers, but they don’t have a complete set yet like the do for the 2004 and earlier models. I’ll post their link tomorrow. You may want to contact SLR and ask them about pinion angle correction. Lots of little details


Cheers


----------



## hustoncs (Aug 22, 2006)

*Nissan Skid plates*

Here's the site that has the skid plates for the Frontier. Not alot yet for the 2005+

4x4 Parts.com - Your #1 Resource for Nissan Aftermarket Parts! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## hustoncs (Aug 22, 2006)

*Mid September*



avenger said:


> when is calmini ever going to release the lift?!?



Avenger,


I thought it was a done deal, but I spoke with Calmini today and they will start shipping the 5” lift in mid September but…. One thing that I didn’t see in their kit was UAC’s and coilovers for the front. The good news is that quickly after the 5” kit is released they’re going to release a UAC kit with coilover shocks to complement it. This is good news this will be a much more rugged lift with the addition of the UACs and coilovers.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I am still going to wait abit before I buy any lift right now. I want to make sure that I get the right one although if calmini brings out their lift with the coilovers I would really be interested.

I knew about 4x4parts they have some really cool stuff


----------



## got4doors (May 26, 2006)

hustoncs said:


> Here's the site that has the skid plates for the Frontier. Not alot yet for the 2005+
> 
> 4x4 Parts.com - Your #1 Resource for Nissan Aftermarket Parts! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


Yeah I checked that website ^ and saw the same red Frontier that was over at DEZERTRANGERS.COM under a post that I had started concerning the 06 Frontier and what suspension was out there for it... I like the idea of being able to use Titan lowers, so I just might do my hw and get moving on a kit.... We'll see.

Brian


----------



## frank petracek (May 31, 2006)

*lift installed by greg prg.*

Nismo kc totalchaos uppercontolarm radflo front shocks over 3in lift front. Deaver mini pac rear springs, 1inchblock, the ride will blow you away, the best setup around, thanks greg. P.S. a 4inch spindle lift may be on the horizon for 2wheel drive, which whould give me almost a 7 1/2 inches of lift whithout a drop bracket, i think all wait.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

frank petracek said:


> Nismo kc totalchaos uppercontolarm radflo front shocks over 3in lift front. Deaver mini pac rear springs, 1inchblock, the ride will blow you away, the best setup around, thanks greg. P.S. a 4inch spindle lift may be on the horizon for 2wheel drive, which whould give me almost a 7 1/2 inches of lift whithout a drop bracket, i think all wait.



That is the same setup i am looking since i found out about prgproducts.com. The whole setup with coilover shocks, new upper control arms and new rear deaver springs is one hell of a deal


----------



## got4doors (May 26, 2006)

Have you guys heard that you could just get a STOCK LOWER TITAN arm and run it with a coil-over and a CST modified spindle and a modified steering and thats basically it.... There is a guy on the bards from TiTan-OffRoad.com and they are running a kit that they put together. I dont know if you guys are aware of that. The Titan suspension will bolt up to the Frontier 06 model. Just something to look into if you want to save some cash on a kit.
B


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

well it's november... is it out yet?


answer: no


----------



## frank petracek (May 31, 2006)

got4doors said:


> Have you guys heard that you could just get a STOCK LOWER TITAN arm and run it with a coil-over and a CST modified spindle and a modified steering and thats basically it.... There is a guy on the bards from TiTan-OffRoad.com and they are running a kit that they put together. I dont know if you guys are aware of that. The Titan suspension will bolt up to the Frontier 06 model. Just something to look into if you want to save some cash on a kit.
> B


 I saw greg yesterday at the stillen nissan show and next week he will take a cst titan 4inch spindle and make a hole adapter for the frontier, hope it works. I also took a test drive in the superchraged stillen 4liter pathfinder super fast and smooth, no modifications to the exaust,97hp gain and 87 torque. Price is 5 grand plus install price, worth it in my opinion.


----------

